
Does pre-existing bias in datasets harm AI? - jovenden
https://journal.binarydistrict.com/racist-data-human-bias-is-infecting-ai-development/
======
micalbase
Nor is bias restricted to cultural interpretations; TNW posted this article a
couple of months ago introducing 4 data collection and analysis biases:
[https://thenextweb.com/contributors/2018/10/27/4-human-
cause...](https://thenextweb.com/contributors/2018/10/27/4-human-caused-
biases-machine-learning/)

------
littlecrabbe
This is really interesting, definitely going to have to look at regulation of
sorts in the future!

